# Kumho Ecsta PA31



## prince_bigd (Jul 16, 2013)

I actually just posted a review on these. To sum up love them so far. Absolutely amazing tires. I replaced the tires on my 2lt with these. check out my review and Ill try to provide updates on wear and warm weather handling soon.


----------

